# Riding the Royal Gorge RR in Colorado



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Terrific trip through the Royal Gorge.

Bill


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

As a boy in the early 1940's, I remember standing way above the gorge, peering between the wooden planks of the bridge, and marveling about how far below that "little" train was! In later years I visited the Gorge with my wife and she would not get out of the car or walk on the bridge. :laugh::laugh::laugh: Thanks for the memories!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Yep, walked across the bridge when a car was coming across, stomach gets a little nervous. Its way up there above the Gorge.

Bill


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

According to their website, the bridge stands 956 feet above the Arkansas River.

I remember some years back lying on my belly looking down through the cracks in the wooden surface. I also just HAD to spit over the side...it's a guy thing. It does give an eerie feeling in the stomach when the bridge moves as a vehicle comes motoring across it.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

My family and I went there a few years ago and it was an spectacular trip. And I'm with your wife I wouldn't even dream of going across that bridge in a car let alone walk over it!!


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I was there sometime ago,@ late 1990s, rode the train and walked the bridge both ways.
Also rode the funicular. It looks a little different from the other side.
I have NO interest in driving across the bridge.


----------

